# What do you think about Telluride?



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

Just found out that I'm going to Telluride early January. Can anyone give me any tips or "must do's" while I'm there. Hell just tell me what you think of the place if you've been there before. Priciate it, I'm supre jacked. (This is a qualifier) I'll prolly start this thread again around November just to catch the opinions or advice of any stragglers that didnt read snowboarding websites till the summer. BTW those guys are losers.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

T Ride and Silverton are the only two majors in Colorado I haven't been too. Telluride is very remote and for the same drive I can get to Utah. So for what ever reason I haven't made it down there. Regardless the mountains look fantastic and T-ride is a ski town. So the vibe there should be great like other worthy ski towns suchs as Steamboat, Aspen, Crested Butte etc. Gold Hill is supposed to have some wonderful Alps style riding. Nightlife might be a little tame there, but it should be easy enough to find a place that is happening enough. 

Lift tix are not cheap there and deals are super hard to find. So if you find a discount package deal, just jump on it. 

It's also one of the most beautiful parts of the state. Being in the San Juans and all. Should be a great time. Take a lot of pics and post them up.


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

I do get a deal on it. I go w/ the University of Kentucky ski club. I dont know how much it is this trip but we did go to big sky last year and 5 days lift tickets and 6 nights lodging at the resort in a condo was only $440. I doubt this one will be much more. I'm affraid that it's not going to be AS nice as big sky but I'm sure it will still be awesome. It dumped everynight while we were at big sky and they have around 3,800 acres and telluride says it has 2000+. I'm still jacked about going though.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well snow conditions are always a crap shoot. You got lucky with Big Sky. It could have just as easily had been no snow in weeks while you were there with crappy cold conditions. 

Hopefully you hit a storm cycle. T-ride is a remote area and I am sure it's not very busy. So there should be plenty of stashes around. I also doubt the smaller size of the resort is going to matter. It's still more terrain than you'll be able to ride in the time you are there. I know that resort packs a whole lot of bang for it's buck terrain wise.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

like others have said, it's really remote. it's 5 hours away from vail. the closest legit city (montrose) is an hour away on good roads. supposedly, the town voted to keep all retail chains out of the town and all grocery stores(all two of them) close at 8 or 9pm which is kind of annoying. it is a pretty part of the state tho, i was surprised.


----------



## gibbous (Jul 9, 2008)

Telluride is a very cool spot, I spent a week there around New Years last season. I didn't see a single flake of snow until the day I left, but there was still enough acreage to keep me entertained. I would have to say that the mountain itself is better for skiers though, there are lots of flat spots mid-mountain that can be difficult for the boarders to get through. Lift tickets there were probably more expensive than anywhere else I've been, hopefully if you're getting some kind of group thing you won't get hit quite as hard as I did.

Check out Silverton too if you're into freeriding, though it's not your typical modern resort and you have to get a guide after a certain point in the season.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Telluride is the Tits. I usually make a couple trips up there every year. (some in the summer for music festivals) I've ridden most of the colorado resorts and telluride is my favorite. The Town itself is much better looking than other Co. mountain towns, imo. It is located just shy of an awesome cirque (google: Bridal Falls) and the surrounding terrain is much more rugged and imposing than vail or aspen. Night life is hit or miss depending on when you go.

THe mountain itself is sick and has a little bit of everything. They have a sweet ass park (though it's not as nice as the front range parks) serviced by both a lift and a gondola. It claims to have the steepest "runs" in north america (35 degrees) Only place I like to ride the groomers cause of their blistering speed. Plenty of aspen groves to cruise, a CO staple. THe best part is probably back bowl and it's hike-to alpine terrain. The slack country and back contry are unrivaled when avy conditions allow. Also if you can scrape up some extra cheddar it has one of the only two heliskiing ops in Co or you can drive to nearby Silverton for some bangin' backcountry too. Silverton has the only other heli op, a killer "ski area", and multiple cat skiing operations.

Ticket Prices are usually the same as those big resorts in the front range ($85 or $90) but T-ride usually offer good multiticket packages and season passes. I used to get a Junior pass for $99. The expensive part is lodging and eating. (Hint: Baked in telluride)


----------



## Bev Stayart (Aug 6, 2009)

I have not been to Telluride, but your description of it as remote and very beautiful makes it an attractive destination. If I go, I'll take a lot of photos.


----------

